# Tire Choices for an F250 gas 4x4 Super cab



## Bayberryservices (Jan 1, 2011)

I am sure this subject has been beat to hell, I have not found enough info so here it goes.... Thank you ahead of time for all you seasoned vets point of view! This is only my third year, I learn more all the time.

I have rims that I plan on mounting dedicated snow tires just for the season. I will obviously remove these rim/snow tires at end of season.It appears a thinner tire 235, vs 265/75/R16 - which I have now, may be a better choice - although I have heard some hesitation because of carrying weight (I carry about 1000lbs of salt in bags) and turning / stability issues. Again, I will just use these tires for plowing.

I also have heard of siping (additional thin cuts perpendicular to treads for added traction).

I would like very aggressive, great performing snow tires - the more research I do the more I want to kill myself.

Is there a difference in tread configuration for a dedicated snow vs all terrain?

Recently I came across these - check this link / site out. Retread with shells and glass, very interesting and look really aggressive. http://www.treadwright.com/p-28-235-85-r16-crawler-m-t-e.aspx

Thanks,
Bill
[email protected]


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Retread...I would run away, far far away.
I do not even know if retreads are even legal to run on the hwy anymore or not.
I know years ago you could, my dad used to sell retreads for light trucks, and hadto refund everyones moeny or replace the tires since they would come apart.
Retreads are hard to ballance if you can even ballance them at all.

the 235/85/16 are E rated and would handle the weight of the salt just fine, and I think you can get the 265/75/16 in E rated. I think the 235 and 265 are close tothe same diameter, but I would have to check..

Tire shoping is a pain, but why buy tires just for the winter, then you have to have another set of rims and change them, store the others.. seems like a pain to me, just buy a good set and leave them on the truck.

myself I like Cooper Discover LT but they quit making them. Multi_mile makes a great tire, (wild country MTX) but they are all on back order. Tires are getting harder to get and more expencive since alot of companies have went out of business and the tariff taxes for the ones imported (most tires are made in Asia countries and India)..


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

235/85/16 firestone winterforce lt load range e studded, enough said


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

we run retread cooper 235/85/16's with out an issue. i've run cooper retreads for about 15 years, and have yet to have one fail.... the only failures i've seen, were ones that were run low on air..... alot... and they would throw the tread...

i like the retreads, the compound is softer, and wears out faster, but grips better as well. the last set we bought, were $100/tire(canadain$$) mounted and ballanced.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I also live in Jersey and ran a dedicated snow tire,Copper Discoverer ,they worked well.When it came time for new tires,for the amount of snow we get,I couldn't justify two sets so I went with Mastercraft CT tires,they work great,I'd buy them again,I would also take a look at Goodyear Dura Tracs and if your running 16" rims,B.F. Goodrich Commercial Traction.Good luck.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got the mastercraft msr.. i love em so far they ride nice and just did great in the storm we had..


----------



## Bayberryservices (Jan 1, 2011)

Studs would be great, pretty sure not allowed in New Jersey. I will not be running on Hwy. Have residential accounts and a couple small commercial lots. 
-B


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

For what it's worth,I don't think you need studded tires in NJ.


----------



## Bayberryservices (Jan 1, 2011)

I am going to check into all these tires mentioned. Interesting point, ------ not able to balance retreads? Has anyone viewed that site?? (I put a link on my initial post. Walnut shells and glass... intriguing.)


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

Bayberryservices;1180045 said:


> I am going to check into all these tires mentioned. Interesting point, ------ not able to balance retreads? Has anyone viewed that site?? (I put a link on my initial post. Walnut shells and glass... intriguing.)


cooper had a tire that had carbide embeded in it.... kinda like studs, with out the studs. it never caught on though.

if i was running summer and winter tires...... stud the winter ones. pure ice, and hard pack it makes a big difference. IMHO


----------



## Bayberryservices (Jan 1, 2011)

Check this out, Siping, Impeded walnut shells and glass

. http://www.treadwright.com/p-28-235-...ler-m-t-e.aspx

thoughts?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I had BFG All Terrain tires and they were the best in the snow.
Next tires I get, I will be back to the BFG's.
I also am in Jersey and no studded snow tires allowed.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Interesting point, ------ not able to balance retreads? .)[/QUOTE]

that was my experiance with them, but then again that was several years ago, things may have improved since then.

it has something to do with the recaping process, getting the rubber to be even whne you vulcanize the treads on as well as how good the balance of the recap is itself. When dad sold them, it was like trying to balance a tire half full of rocks. but like I said,things may be different now.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I am very happy with my Cooper Discoverer ATR's


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

If you do some research, Treadwright is a reputable retreading facility, and they use the newest, most up to date retreading processes available. Their 'retread' is constructed in the same way a new tire is- watch a video. All used cores they buy have to go through a thorough inspection process, and they stand by their tires- they do have a warranty you know!?

I would look up the current technological breakthroughs we have had around the tire industry- Dr. Who-


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Yokohama Geolander AT/S!! Bald Yoks are better than no yoks.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Treadwrights in the BFG AT tread pattern! I got a set this year with the walnut shells/glass in them. They have been amazing! They actually balance the tires before sending them. They balanced up fine on my wheels. They also look great, it is really hard to tell they are even retreads. I've done a lot of research and never heard of anyone throwing a tread yet. I got a lot of disapproving looks from friends and the guy who mounted them, but I would definetly buy again.


----------



## wilkie (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalcold.html
Enter your sizes into this site and it will tell you the height and speed differences.

I put 235 on mine and yes the were narrower but also shorter and looked real stupid. speedo was out and gas consumption went up. was a bad choice I thought didn't feel I gained anything. went back to 265 with Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor was highly recommended have had no problems other than its a bit more difficult to do a donut in a parking lot.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

A size I like to use but it very hard to find is 255/85.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

LHL Inc.;1180737 said:


> Yokohama Geolander AT/S!! Bald Yoks are better than no yoks.


I put these geolanders on my duramax in november. They were big bucks, but i have never has such good traction in 15 years of snowplowing!


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

lawn king;1181907 said:


> I put these geolanders on my duramax in november. They were big bucks, but i have never has such good traction in 15 years of snowplowing!


Yea they are amazing in all conditions, i have run them for years with good treadlife!!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

cant believe all these people plowing with all seasons, get some snow tires, winterforces, cooper m+s, mastercraft msr, then you definitely wont believe the traction


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

lawn king;1181907 said:


> I put these geolanders on my duramax in november. They were big bucks, but i have never has such good traction in 15 years of snowplowing!


Actually one of the cheaper tires one can buy and still have a great tire.


----------



## Mackfire68 (Jan 10, 2010)

I used Dunlop Radial Rover RT (studded), these tire are amazing and have performed extremely well. The only problem is they scratch the parking lots. This is OK on some lots but others don't like it. Unfortunately these tires are no longer available. I have mud tire on now, BAD choice; I'm looking into a dedicated snow tire. I"ll have to ask the contractor I plow for to see if I can use studded tires, if so a dedicated studded snow tire is what I will use.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

i have been playing around with tires for about 3 seasons, firestones were junk-way too hard of compound. nittos were good for the first 10k miles then all of my sipes were gone.. now i'm running general grabbers AT2's.. got them for around 161 per tire shipped to my door, pay'd 60 for the balance and install.

best tire so far,, generic BFG's, had them for a bout 7k miles and they still look really good.. perform flawlessly awesome traction and very predictable in the snow..

i'm not sure about how long they will last, so i was going to do the same thing(buy a set of summertires) if you can find a summer tire that can last 70k and you have a winter rated snow tire that may last you 2-3 seasons, you could be saving a decent amount of money annually on rubber... granted you will have to unmount/remount every spring and fall, but who doesn;t like the feel of a "new" tire.. hehe so not completely "new" but there is no point in burning out your good winter rubber in the summer-just not economical if you can afford the little extra up front for summer tires!

hope this helps, if you are looking for PLOWING TIRE, get something predictable, grippy, and strong.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

We run Goodyear Duratrac on our F250's and F350. They are a little noisy on pavement but are incredible on ice and snow. A huge upgrade over the Wrangler MTR that I used to use.


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

forbidden;1188262 said:


> We run Goodyear Duratrac on our F250's and F350. They are a little noisy on pavement but are incredible on ice and snow. A huge upgrade over the Wrangler MTR that I used to use.


i bought a set for only snow and i am 100% impressed with them. ive plowed with all sorts of tires and these are my favorite by far. i can plow in 2wd80% of the time. 245 75 16 i liked these tires so much i got a set for one of my jeeps for off road and again loved them.


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

Bridgestone duler a/t revo's, on my 3 set and will never buy anything else....has to be the revo's though


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

*Treadwright Wardens*

Just put these on. Guy that mounted them said they balanced right up They rode and handled fine. I picked some of the walnut Hulls out of the tread, and it did what they said, left little holes. Was told they will wear 15% faster than a standard tread, but that's fine since they'll only be on for the winter. They even came on AT carcasses, so they look like stock tires may get to use them on the snow and ice Tues so will post back impresions after.

http://www.treadwright.com/p-59-265-75-r16-warden-a-t-e.aspx


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

vamootsman;1189315 said:


> Just put these on. Guy that mounted them said they balanced right up They rode and handled fine. I picked some of the walnut Hulls out of the tread, and it did what they said, left little holes. Was told they will wear 15% faster than a standard tread, but that's fine since they'll only be on for the winter. They even came on AT carcasses, so they look like stock tires may get to use them on the snow and ice Tues so will post back impresions after.
> 
> http://www.treadwright.com/p-59-265-75-r16-warden-a-t-e.aspx


how deep is the siping on those bad boys, i may have found a new tire. 
the reason i went with the generals is because they are the cheaper version of the bfg's and the siping goes down a lot more than most tires providing better snow traction through it's life. that is why i didn't like the nitto terra grapplers.. shallow sipes..


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

monson770;1189509 said:


> how deep is the siping on those bad boys, i may have found a new tire.
> the reason i went with the generals is because they are the cheaper version of the bfg's and the siping goes down a lot more than most tires providing better snow traction through it's life. that is why i didn't like the nitto terra grapplers.. shallow sipes..


I will try to get some closeup pics tomorrow.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Is Michelin the only tires that have full depth sipes? I only use Michelin tires cause of their outstanding tread life and traction. 81,000 miles on my last set and the sipes never wear away


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

all ferris;1189784 said:


> Is Michelin the only tires that have full depth sipes? I only use Michelin tires cause of their outstanding tread life and traction. 81,000 miles on my last set and the sipes never wear away


i have been wondering about how the michellin's handle deep snow, i know some tire guys and they say they are a great tire, but i'm still skeptical that their treadblocks being so close together would just fill with packed snow and not be able to "clean" itself out very well.. maybe i'm wrong, because i'm not sure if i'm correct..


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

LHL Inc.;1180737 said:


> Yokohama Geolander AT/S!! Bald Yoks are better than no yoks.


I put these on my Dmax this season. Best winter traction tire we have ever used!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

I put Bridgestone Blizzak's on my truck last year. My own driveway is like a ski slope. What a difference those tires made. I can actually plow in 2 wheel drive if I choose. I have no other tires to compare them too except all season radials. IMO a year round tire will be o.k. in snow when it's new. You can't beat a winter tire for plowing. I am now searching for new wheels for my summer tires.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

monson770;1189509 said:


> how deep is the siping on those bad boys, i may have found a new tire.
> the reason i went with the generals is because they are the cheaper version of the bfg's and the siping goes down a lot more than most tires providing better snow traction through it's life. that is why i didn't like the nitto terra grapplers.. shallow sipes..


These are Treadwright Wardens. 265/75/16/E with Kedge Grip. (Walnut Hulls and crushed glass in the tread)


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

vamootsman;1190714 said:


> These are Treadwright Wardens. 265/75/16/E with Kedge Grip. (Walnut Hulls and crushed glass in the tread)


The Wardens use the same tread as BFG A/T and it looks like they say BFG A/T on the carcass as well? Is that even legal?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

jmbones;1190748 said:


> The Wardens use the same tread as BFG A/T and it looks like they say BFG A/T on the carcass as well? Is that even legal?


It's not quite the same tread, and they buy the carcasses, so why not. I don't care either way. If they have half the traction that it looks like they will, I'll be ecstatic. If they are really as good as they say, I will buy more.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Just sayin'.. someone can buy those at a cheaper price and sell them off as "new" BFG's at the much higher BFG price to some unwilling customers...


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

jmbones;1190769 said:


> Just sayin'.. someone can buy those at a cheaper price and sell them off as "new" BFG's at the much higher BFG price to some unwilling customers...


Hadn't thought of that one. I guess I assume people are honest.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

vamootsman;1190714 said:


> These are Treadwright Wardens. 265/75/16/E with Kedge Grip. (Walnut Hulls and crushed glass in the tread)


please let me know how they do in the snow, i think that my generals have a lil more siping but i have heard soo much about how the bfgs are so good, i'd like to hear it from someone who is actually using it like i would.. as a working plow tire..


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Hopefully we'll get to try them out tonight.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Used Them today. The driver only put the Truck in 4x4 one time in 8 hours of plowing. Had to put my Truck in 4X4 more than half a dosen times with my nearly new Goodrich Rugged trails. Biggest difference was the front end never slid in on the freshly plowed black ice. I will have a pair on every truck next year if they hold up.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

I'd like to know of a good all around tire that I can use year round and leave on without changing them in the winter and having to have a seperate set of rims. I have Bridgestne M773 now and they just dont last.


----------



## GBRONNE (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey guys i had the cooper discoverer snow tire.....so so.....i was still getting stuck more and more as they wore, just put on four new dean wildcat ext load range e this truck is unstoppable. Ive been doing this for a long time. Good luck tonite you jersey boys!!!! Lets do it. Gb


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm loving those those bootleg bfg retreads. with the savings over buying new tires for my 285/70/17s I can buy a cheap set of winter rims, and keep my 295 nitto teragrapplers for my spring - fall tires. 
Thanks whoever first posted that retread site.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Greystorm;1206013 said:


> I'm loving those those bootleg bfg retreads. with the savings over buying new tires for my 285/70/17s I can buy a cheap set of winter rims, and keep my 295 nitto teragrapplers for my spring - fall tires.
> Thanks whoever first posted that retread site.


You're Welcome. When I talked to the Treadwright guys they said these are really good too, so I may put them on my Grey Crew Cab next year.

http://www.treadwright.com/p-48-265-75-r16-sentinel-a-t-e.aspx


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

monson770;1190863 said:


> please let me know how they do in the snow, i think that my generals have a lil more siping but i have heard soo much about how the bfgs are so good, i'd like to hear it from someone who is actually using it like i would.. as a working plow tire..


BFG A/T are ok and great all season tire but we are talking snow tires and they are not even close to a kick butt snow tire as cooper ms or such.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*???????*



lawn king;1181907 said:


> I put these geolanders on my duramax in november. They were big bucks, but i have never has such good traction in 15 years of snowplowing!


Thought the words were (wasnt my way ) on the C,S,N,Y


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I saw an article about the goodyear winterforce or something that are E rated for F250s....

The f150s we have for plowing this past year plowed better in icy conditions than the heavier trucks did with all terrain tires.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I have Duratracs on my truck, and they are an awesome tire. Great traction, and quiet ride. I plow in 2wd quite often. They have alot of siping and seem to be wearing well. I only run them in the winter. I run my Hummer H2 wheels with BFG AT's in the off season.

kevlars


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Treadwright all the way. Have converted 3 trucks in the last 3 years, 2 are dedicated snow only-one year around. Great traction and great wear. Will keep buying. You sometimes have to plan ahead as they only make certain production runs and there can be wait time involved. They always tell you if there is a wait.


----------

